# New video by Pierce Cruise



## musicmandigg (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey hello everyone,

Pierce Cruise's new song "Love her Madly" is so good to see.This one is full on entertaining and personally i had a great experience when watching this.He looks dam hot as hell in the video and his performance was awesome.






Have a look at this for great rocking performance of him,and enjoy your day.


----------

